

The importance of side projects, talk by Pulse cofounders - chintanp
http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=3132

======
chintanp
I liked this talk, aptly titled as "What you learn by doing". It reinforced
the idea that side projects are very important and, that is what would allow
to build a strong technical foundation. The story of Ankit and Akshay is
certainly inspiring.

